# Corbeau Seatbelt install question



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

ok, this is a datsun question... but a 210 is nearly the same as a sentra...

I have a corbeau seat i'm putting in my datsun, and i took out the stock seatbelt because it didn't retract and got a 2" corbeau 3 point belt with retractor.

can i hook the lap belt up to the mounting points for the factory buckles?

The shoulder retractor needs to be installed in the C pillar which will require some work to put doublers in further back.

any advice?


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

while my reply might not come with much intellect --- i used some of the old seat belt spots and used the bolts that went into the seat to secure it. the corbeau brackets were a breeze but with the harness i didnt really have many options. im buckled in good but dont know how correct it all is.

ceasar
-97 maxima se


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I did too, I ended up putting the harness in my sentra and i used all the factory bolting points, and it seems to be fine.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

ha, i have never actually gotten the harness like i would like. one day they are too loose, the next to tight ! lol i need to get off my lazy tail and adjust them and get everything together.

i have the corbeau clubmans which are big buckets and they almost sit you back to far away from the wheel. im a big guy so it wasnt much of a deal but smaller people cannot reach the wheel or pedals !! ha , great way to keep people from driving.


----------

